# Lost a hen:(



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Closed up the chickens for the night, and noticed I didnt have my usual stray outside the coop. This morning I noticed a little bit of white feathers in an area out in the open. No time to investagte, went to work. 
Home to lock them up for the night and check it out. Found the wings and legs further back from the feathers. I hate raccoons! Time to get serious.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Time to get a trap ( or shoot it if you can) and dispose of the ****. Whatever you do dont rehome it, it will either become someone elses problem or find its way back to you. Good luck.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks , I already have a trap/bullet(with his name on it). I will need all the luck I can get.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good luck mate. and sorry to hear about your chook


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good Luck ThreeJ. So sorry about your hen. =(


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Am so sorry for your loss..... Hope that the problem gets taken care of!


----------



## jtwins (Aug 6, 2012)

That stinks! We have been pretty lucky with predators. We have caught and disposed of *****, skunks, and fox. The darn skunks are egg thieves! Haven't lost any birds yet though.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

So far so good, haven't lost any more chickens. I haven't trapped any ***** yet either. I will keep trying.


----------



## amber (Aug 2, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Closed up the chickens for the night, and noticed I didnt have my usual stray outside the coop. This morning I noticed a little bit of white feathers in an area out in the open. No time to investagte, went to work.
> Home to lock them up for the night and check it out. Found the wings and legs further back from the feathers. I hate raccoons! Time to get serious.


Sorry about your hen. I lost one of my Barred Rocks to a raccoon last night. We've made some modifications today and all my chicks will be locked up tight at night from now on.


----------

